# Cant find Brewster



## inazuma (Nov 4, 2021)

Yes, i completed the museum.
Yes, i do everything new that the game has offered.

No, i didnt talk to blathers first when the very very first hour of the update. I just ran to kapp'n first.

Yes, i tried to do the thing again (talking to blathers first) next day but nothing happens.

Can someone pls help me? Ty! I already unlocked harvs island.


----------



## th8827 (Nov 4, 2021)

You have to talk to Blathers before going on the boat ride.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 4, 2021)

When you entered the museum, was Blathers thinking (thought bubble)? If yes, then he should mention and give you a photo of Brewster.

After that, you go to Kapp'n and take a boat ride. Brewster *should *be wandering the island. Talk to him and tell him about Blathers. Return to the museum and tell Blathers that you found Brewster. If successful, he should mention that the museum will be under construction tomorrow.

I think it should be done on the same day Blathers asked you to find Brewster.


----------



## inazuma (Nov 4, 2021)

I have never seen my blathers with thought bubble. Its so weird. I time travelled each day and Its day 5 now.


Rosch said:


> When you entered the museum, was Blathers thinking (thought bubble)? If yes, then he should mention and give you a photo of Brewster.
> 
> After that, you go to Kapp'n and take a boat ride. Brewster *should *be wandering the island. Talk to him and tell him about Blathers. Return to the museum and tell Blathers that you found Brewster. If successful, he should mention that the museum will be under construction tomorrow.
> 
> I think it should be done on the same day Blathers asked you to find Brewster.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 4, 2021)

inazuma said:


> I have never seen my blathers with thought bubble. Its so weird. I time travelled each day and Its day 5 now.


I really don't know the reason why it won't activate for you. Maybe don't TT and let real time pass.


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 4, 2021)

Mannnn, I did the same thing..I went to Kapp'n first. I hope I didn't mess up my museum too.


----------



## BowtiedGyroid (Nov 4, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Mannnn, I did the same thing..I went to Kapp'n first. I hope I didn't mess up my museum too.


I went on a boat tour first too, even dug up a gyroid fragment. Then talked to blathers.

Blathers gives/mails (my pockets were full so idk if its a mail item for everyone) you Brewster photo. Maybe you need this before going on a boat tour? 

I messed up the order last night, but this morning I went on a tour, found Brewster, and went back to Blathers and got confirmation that the museum will be closed for renovations tomorrow


----------



## Princessspeach (Nov 4, 2021)

inazuma said:


> Yes, i completed the museum.
> Yes, i do everything new that the game has offered.
> 
> No, i didnt talk to blathers first when the very very first hour of the update. I just ran to kapp'n first.
> ...


Make sure you are playing as the resident representative. I had the same issue cuz I have multiple characters. So if your aren't the resident representative (which ever character first started the island) I don't think it will show up.


----------



## Dewy (Nov 4, 2021)

also make sure your museum is upgraded (has the art exhibit added)


----------



## Chiana (Nov 4, 2021)

I am also not getting Brewster.  I am missing one fish, which I have fished for endlessly to no avail, 2 bugs, and a couple of statues.


----------



## Burumun (Nov 4, 2021)

Chiana said:


> I am also not getting Brewster.  I am missing one fish, which I have fished for endlessly to no avail, 2 bugs, and a couple of statues.


You don't need to have completed the museum. My art section isn't complete, but I was able to get him.


----------



## HollySeeker (Nov 4, 2021)

I was able to unlock Brewster on one island easily. On my second island, it's just not giving me the option to search for him from Blather's. I've tried different times of day and nothing. No thought bubbles. It's annoying


----------



## XanCat (Nov 5, 2021)

im having similar issues. I downloaded 2.0, and it seems the only features i actually got were the group stretching and lowered home customization prices. Isabelle doesnt have the option for ordinances, but ive heard that you have to have k.k visit at least once and i havent finished getting my level up. however, blathers doesnt have the thought bubbles at all, and Kapp'n hasnt showed up at all either. it seems a lot of people go on the tours first and thats their problem, but i dont even have the option. i even went to blathers at night so he wasnt asleep and still no thought bubbles.


----------



## Nenya (Nov 5, 2021)

When the update dropped the first thing I did was go on an adventure with Kapp'n (to a very boring island, btw). I did not get a thought bubble from Blathers and Harv's island was the same as usual. I checked Blathers several times...no thought bubble. The first time I visited Harv's island after the update I played around with the sets, models, etc, for the first time in the game. I think that may have been a criteria to unlock the island because the second time I visited, later in the afternoon, Harv was there with Harriet and all the gyroids were fidgeting for attention, "Pick me!" (I chose Leif first.) *All of this was done with my character, a secondary to my husband's, who is the Island Rep.* You know what's coming?

When I finally searched online I came across some sites that have an unnecessarily long list of criteria to fill, imo, some of which are probably valid, but the one comment that struck me was "Be sure to use your Island Rep to talk with Blathers." Bingo! Went to Blathers with our Rep, thought bubble was there, Brewster was in plain sight at the island, etc. _As PrincessPeach says earlier in this thread, also, " Make sure you are playing as the resident representative. I had the same issue cuz I have multiple characters. So if you aren't the resident representative (which ever character first started the island) I don't think it will show up." _

Enjoy your coffee!


----------



## Skater (Nov 5, 2021)

To unlock Brewster you must have already donated at least one of every museum category, this includes sea creatures from diving and paintings, you also must have at least 40 items in total donated and after you have done that, bladder should have a little bubbles above his head and then you should be able to visit Kapp’n immediately. I don’t think you are able to do this on a day that you have already visited an island through Kapp’n. 

If you’re still having trouble I would recommend watching a guide like that of ceomg.


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 5, 2021)

I did this I realised after playing the game on day 2 that I hadn't seen him and was like what? Then went to the museum to be told to find him on the island. I thought I was going crazy looking for him


----------



## Seastar (Nov 5, 2021)

It sounds like only the island representative can go look for Brewster. Make sure that is the character you are playing as.


----------



## Chiana (Nov 7, 2021)

I am still working at it.  I have gone through five days now, I think.  I am playing with my island rep.  My other two characters are more recent additions and just used for storage. I am not on the current date, because I wanted to play some summer days which I missed.  However, one of my friends was also not on the current date and found Brewster easily. I speak to Brewster first each day.  As I noted above, my museum is only missing a few items.  Fossils are complete, fish and bugs are missing one or two each, and art is missing about 6 items. So, I think I have donated a sufficient amount.  Maybe there is some randomness involved?  All the other new features are working just fine.


----------

